
The Internet Didn’t Kill the Middle Class; Laxity and Apathy Did - rosser
http://www.emptywheel.net/2013/05/16/the-internet-didnt-kill-the-middle-class-laxity-and-apathy-did/
======
venus
I disagree with this article. Apathy didn't kill anything; the unstoppable
juggernaut of technology can, is and will replace all pseudo factory robots
with actual factory robots. What we do about that is the question of the ages
indeed.

If you're interested in a much more insightful discussion of this issue, this
is very much worth your time: [http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/sam-...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/sam-altman-is-not-blithering-idiot.html)

------
CarlosT
People don't want "jobs", they want "income". It is individuals that will need
to own these future assets, like 3D printers to insure they have income.

In response to: "Otherwise we would do well to imagine and plan for a near-
term future in which all manufacturing and most construction around the world
is replaced by 3D printers. Our kids and grandkids may be reduced to futures
in direct competition with a global employment pool of poorly compensated
printer designers, printer operators, and printer repairmen, where lowest cost
energy as a factor in production reigns supreme"

------
bsenftner
I agree and approve of the tone in this post. Our thought leaders are
bankrupt, and our media only elects puppets they can manipulate to this
position... We have no objective information about anything that matters in
this country, leaving us adrift in a sea of lies and make believe.

